# New Oak Legacy NVT Leather?



## nightguard

The Mulberry website now has something called Oak Legacy NVT leather in several bags. I’m a big fan of the original NVT Oak and have an old Bayswater in that leather. So I went to my local boutique to look at their small Antony bag. Sadly, this new NVT leather does not look or feel like the original NVT. It now has a glossy finish, it appears like a coating has been applied to the surface. The SA didn’t know much about the leather but I was a bit disappointed as I’m looking for a NVT crossbody. Does anyone own anything in this new leather? I wonder how it will age or if it will even patina with that coating.


----------



## Supernova718

Thanks for sharing the info, and sad to hear that the new nvt leather is not like the original!  I was really excited to see the nvt back so I purchased the medium lily in the new oak nvt leather over the phone (didn’t have the opportunity to go in to the boutique to see it irl).  Now expecting to receive it in the mail tmr, and I can share some pics then.  I’m not very familiar with the old nvt leather though, so hoping you guys can help there!


----------



## nightguard

Yes please share some pics when you get your Lily! I’m hoping that the bag I saw in the store was an exception and they are not all coated. I only looked at 1 bag with this leather. I still like the bag though so I may purchase one online in hopes the leather will be different and more like my old one.


----------



## Clearblueskies

nightguard said:


> The Mulberry website now has something called Oak Legacy NVT leather in several bags. I’m a big fan of the original NVT Oak and have an old Bayswater in that leather. So I went to my local boutique to look at their small Antony bag. Sadly, this new NVT leather does not look or feel like the original NVT. It now has a glossy finish, it appears like a coating has been applied to the surface. The SA didn’t know much about the leather but I was a bit disappointed as I’m looking for a NVT crossbody. Does anyone own anything in this new leather? I wonder how it will age or if it will even patina with that coating.


Ugh that’s disappointing.  But predictable I guess - they’re catering to the market that can’t stand seeing any patina or evidence of wear on a bag.  I prefer natural leather to look like it’s leather.


----------



## dorie25

I just recieved my Legacy NVT Bayswater several days ago. I agree, it is kind of shiny but more in a „new“ kind of way rather than „overly processed“. Depends on the light also which is very bad due to the poor weather in Switzerland right now. I guess it will patina quite nicely actually, although I have no experience with Mulberry leather, only other veg tanned. Maybe I am also not very peculiar in this aspect? I just disliked the printed leather very much as well as the microfiber. 
Now I‘m very happy with my nicely unlined and contrast stiched bag. 
Not sure if I‘m brave enough to post pictures after the first responses though.


----------



## Clearblueskies

dorie25 said:


> I just recieved my Legacy NVT Bayswater several days ago. I agree, it is kind of shiny but more in a „new“ kind of way rather than „overly processed“. Depends on the light also which is very bad due to the poor weather in Switzerland right now. I guess it will patina quite nicely actually, although I have no experience with Mulberry leather, only other veg tanned. Maybe I am also not very peculiar in this aspect? I just disliked the printed leather very much as well as the microfiber.
> Now I‘m very happy with my nicely unlined and contrast stiched bag.
> Not sure if I‘m brave enough to post pictures after the first responses though.


No, don’t be put off, please post away!  We all want to know!   I loathed the microfibre, I won’t have in any brand, and it’s what stopped me buying Mulberry.  If they truly are getting back to their roots I’m interested


----------



## dorie25

Of course, this was just me being silly. I hope the picture will be helpful. This is after one application of leather gel and rather stuffed with my whole homeoffice


----------



## 24shaz

dorie25 said:


> Of course, this was just me being silly. I hope the picture will be helpful. This is after one application of leather gel and rather stuffed with my whole homeoffice
> View attachment 5088345


Gorgeous!


----------



## nightguard

dorie25 said:


> Of course, this was just me being silly. I hope the picture will be helpful. This is after one application of leather gel and rather stuffed with my whole homeoffice
> View attachment 5088345


This leather looks beautiful and similar to my old oak Bayswater!  Maybe the one in store for the Antony bag was an exception or made that way just for that particular bag. I will consider ordering online to see what i get. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Supernova718

Not to put you off or anything, but I just got the medium lily in the mail.  Now I understand the coating you mentioned, it does have a glossy finish, which unfortunately I’m not a fan of.  This particular one I received  is also made in Turkey, not in England as the website claims.  I’ll be returning this one for sure, but by looking at the beautiful bayswater dorie25 shared, not sure if this lily is just an exception.  I might try ordering one from online and see if it might be different.


----------



## nightguard

Supernova718 said:


> Not to put you off or anything, but I just got the medium lily in the mail.  Now I understand the coating you mentioned, it does have a glossy finish, which unfortunately I’m not a fan of.  This particular one I received  is also made in Turkey, not in England as the website claims.  I’ll be returning this one for sure, but by looking at the beautiful bayswater dorie25 shared, not sure if this lily is just an exception.  I might try ordering one from online and see if it might be different.


I looked at the Antony in store and saw that it was made in Turkey too, not England. Sad to hear that the Lily also has this coated leather. Maybe they only make the Bayswater in original leather in England since it’s their classic.


----------



## dorie25

Supernova718 said:


> Not to put you off or anything, but I just got the medium lily in the mail.  Now I understand the coating you mentioned, it does have a glossy finish, which unfortunately I’m not a fan of.  This particular one I received  is also made in Turkey, not in England as the website claims.  I’ll be returning this one for sure, but by looking at the beautiful bayswater dorie25 shared, not sure if this lily is just an exception.  I might try ordering one from online and see if it might be different.



Oh, sorry to hear that you are not happy with the Lily. 

I actually don’t think the Bayswater is the old NVT leather. I can definitely see the shiny properties mentioned, but I just feel it is not very pronounced or overly artificial looking. Could be inconsistency? Or maybe just personal preference? The Bayswater is made in England though.


----------



## Navajo princess

I went into the Mulberry at Harrods on Sunday and saw these new NVT legacy bags.  They all had a finish/sheen to them but it was extremely subtle (and that was under a bright light) that did not, in my opinion, detract from the beauty of the bags.  I have to say the Bayswater was absolutely stunning, just exquisite!  You will probably be able to take these new oak bags out in the rain and won't have to worry about the water staining the leather with this coating on them - not something that would bother me as it all adds to a patina, but I know some ladies do not like their bags to be stained by the rain, or anything else.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just wondering if anyone has any further feedback on this leather? I always lusted after a Bayswater in Oak NVT. Never got around to it and then it was discontinued and followed by a lot of artificially stamped grained bags that were too structured and just not my cup of tea. I’d love an Oak Bays in a leather that will patina in time so very tempted by this!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I am curious too.  I purchased the medium Lily and small wallet today from a New York store.  Praying it's nice!


----------



## Oliviarose87

This is my old oak NVT key ring with my new legacy NVT oak pouch that just arrived. The new NVT is definitely shinier I think. Same stitching and piping but the leather is def not the same I think.


----------



## Oliviarose87

An for anyone who is interested it’s made in Vietnam


----------



## Tonimichelle

Oliviarose87 said:


> This is my old oak NVT key ring with my new legacy NVT oak pouch that just arrived. The new NVT is definitely shinier I think. Same stitching and piping but the leather is def not the same I think.


Thank you for the update. The leather looks nice even if not the same, as far as I can tell from a photo anyway! I should be able to check over the Bayswater on Saturday in person as I persuaded my DH that as it’s a Mulberry 50th anniversary piece it would make a perfect present for my birthday in September (which is also a 50th anniversary…aaargh it hurts to say that ). The bag will then have to be put away for my birthday though!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bayswater arrived! She smells lovely!! Made in England and appears to be beautifully made. The leather does have a light sheen to it but not crazy shiny and I personally think it will probably look better after a good six months of wearing in (but I like a lived in bag). I think it will patina and get an aged look pretty quickly to be honest. I already managed to put a light scratch on the flap just trying it out doh! And the leather is not an entirely uniform colour to begin with (which is good in my book). I can’t wait to get the leather gel on her and start wearing her for work, but sadly she has to be packed away again until my birthday in September. Thought I’d share a pic though for anyone interested


----------



## milladay

Does the new Mulberry bags in NVT Legacy leather has Gold or Rose Gold hardware? Does anyone have photos of one in the Lily?


----------



## milladay

Tonimichelle said:


> Bayswater arrived! She smells lovely!! Made in England and appears to be beautifully made. The leather does have a light sheen to it but not crazy shiny and I personally think it will probably look better after a good six months of wearing in (but I like a lived in bag). I think it will patina and get an aged look pretty quickly to be honest. I already managed to put a light scratch on the flap just trying it out doh! And the leather is not an entirely uniform colour to begin with (which is good in my book). I can’t wait to get the leather gel on her and start wearing her for work, but sadly she has to be packed away again until my birthday in September. Thought I’d share a pic though for anyone interested
> View attachment 5121184


Beautiful!!! Is it Gold or Rose Gold hardware?


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

milladay said:


> Does the new Mulberry bags in NVT Legacy leather has Gold or Rose Gold hardware? Does anyone have photos of one in the Lily?



I just bought a Lily.  It has gold hardware.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Tonimichelle said:


> Bayswater arrived! She smells lovely!! Made in England and appears to be beautifully made. The leather does have a light sheen to it but not crazy shiny and I personally think it will probably look better after a good six months of wearing in (but I like a lived in bag). I think it will patina and get an aged look pretty quickly to be honest. I already managed to put a light scratch on the flap just trying it out doh! And the leather is not an entirely uniform colour to begin with (which is good in my book). I can’t wait to get the leather gel on her and start wearing her for work, but sadly she has to be packed away again until my birthday in September. Thought I’d share a pic though for anyone interested
> View attachment 5121184



She's beautiful!  I just bought a Lily and a wallet.  I agree 100% with you that it's not crazy shiny and it's going to age beautifully.


----------



## milladay

Green eyed girl_00 said:


> I just bought a Lily.  It has gold hardware
> 
> 
> Green eyed girl_00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a Lily.  It has gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5121225
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the Lily? Are you satisfied with the leather and the bag in general?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonimichelle

milladay said:


> Beautiful!!! Is it Gold or Rose Gold hardware?


Thank you! According to the description it should be brass toned. The plastic is still on it though so a bit hard to tell, but more soft gold than rose gold I would say.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I absolutely love this bag!  I'm very happy with it.  I also bought the small zip around wallet.  I do see a very slight sheen but I think it's going to age beautifully.  The smell is amazing.  This is a very well made bag.  I pray they make the Alexa in this leather and I will be buying that also.


----------



## milladay

Green eyed girl_00 said:


> I absolutely love this bag!  I'm very happy with it.  I also bought the small zip around wallet.  I do see a very slight sheen but I think it's going to age beautifully.  The smell is amazing.  This is a very well made bag.  I pray they make the Alexa in this leather and I will be buying that also.
> 
> View attachment 5121234


It is SO beautiful - the gold looks a bit more light (Soft Gold) on the photos compared to the gold on the Lily With “Oak Natural Grain Leather”


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

milladay said:


> It is SO beautiful - the gold looks a bit more light (Soft Gold) on the photos compared to the gold on the Lily With “Oak Natural Grain Leather”



I have the stickers still on but I would describe it as a soft gold more so than brass as it's description says.


----------



## milladay

Green eyed girl_00 said:


> I have the stickers still on but I would describe it as a soft gold more so than brass as it's description says.


Thanks - I will try to order the Regular Lily today


----------



## milladay

I just review my Lily and I think it is SO perfect!!!


----------



## TadPlaid

I’m kinda digging the Oak Legacy leather on my Iris.  I posted a brief review in the leather reference thread, as I have three oak bags with different leathers.  Hope it helps.






						The Different Mulberry Leathers:  A Guide
					

It looks like buffalo




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

I fear this new leather won’t wear well it’s a thin layer of leather that will soon wear through


----------



## TadPlaid

elvisfan4life said:


> I fear this new leather won’t wear well it’s a thin layer of leather that will soon wear through


On the Iris the leather it doesn’t feel thin.  I’ll keep this thread posted.  I’ve been using it for a month, and so far it’s been great.


----------



## elvisfan4life

TadPlaid said:


> On the Iris the leather it doesn’t feel thin.  I’ll keep this thread posted.  I’ve been using it for a month, and so far it’s been great.


please do I genuinely would love to see how they wear I have over 100 old style mulberry from 2000 to 2015 before the leather worsened and I stopped buying for me mulberry is now on par with far lesser ranges at premier prices and I won’t play ball


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

milladay said:


> I just review my Lily and I think it is SO perfect!!!



I'm so happy you got it!


----------



## TylerWS97

Just bought the narrow zip coin purse to hold earphones! I just wanted a small piece of this limited edition collection and I’m so looking forward to it arriving. I’ve got quite a structured formal style so the old leather was always too casual for me in a bag.


----------



## Linene

Lily medium in Oak Legacy NVT. I really love it - although I wish it was a bit more structured. I bought the Bayswater in the exact same leather some weeks before the Lily and it is way more structured. The Bayswater is perfect unlined, but I think the Lily medium would have been even better lined. But it stays


----------



## Linene

elvisfan4life said:


> I fear this new leather won’t wear well it’s a thin layer of leather that will soon wear through



I do not agree with you. I compared this new NVT leather (my Bayswater) with my sisters Bayswater with the old NVT leather, and the new leather seems just as durable as the new one. In fact the new leather seems way more resistant to scratches and moisture I think. That said, I think I like the look of the old leather better. Sadly I was too late to the party for the old NVT


----------



## elvisfan4life

Linene said:


> I do not agree with you. I compared this new NVT leather (my Bayswater) with my sisters Bayswater with the old NVT leather, and the new leather seems just as durable as the new one. In fact the new leather seems way more resistant to scratches and moisture I think. That said, I think I like the look of the old leather better. Sadly I was too late to the party for the old NVT



Give it time - look at it again in a year then 10 years if the new one is still intact and compare


----------



## LittleRunningDog

elvisfan4life said:


> Give it time - look at it again in a year then 10 years if the new one is still intact and compare


Since it’s a new leather there’s no way of telling one way or another.  
The old NVT leather was very variable IME, I’ve seen thin and floppy examples as well as robust ones.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Linene said:


> I do not agree with you. I compared this new NVT leather (my Bayswater) with my sisters Bayswater with the old NVT leather, and the new leather seems just as durable as the new one. In fact the new leather seems way more resistant to scratches and moisture I think. That said, I think I like the look of the old leather better. Sadly I was too late to the party for the old NVT


I agree. I’ve used my new NVT Bayswater as a daily work bag since I got it last year. Torrential rain on occasions and it’s been bumped into countless doorframes (I tend to wear it on my shoulder and I’m small!). I keep expecting to see a scuffed corner, but nope, nothing!). Also although I don’t have an old NVT to compare it to (although my work colleague has one with exposed piping on corners) mine weighs approx 1.3KG (roughly the same as the Birkin 35 I had) so I’m not convinced it’s an especially thin leather!


----------



## Tonimichelle

LittleRunningDog said:


> Since it’s a new leather there’s no way of telling one way or another.
> The old NVT leather was very variable IME, I’ve seen thin and floppy examples as well as robust ones.


Agreed! Now Darwin was a different story, I’ve a Roxy in Darwin and that leather is indestructible I think


----------



## citybag1

I got the Lily in Oak Legacy NVT last year. It seems to be nice quality leather for the price in the context of the inflated handbag market. I never had one of the original NVT bags so I can't make a comparison. I don't think any higher end designers are going to be the quality they used to be again because the handbag market has just become too profitable for companies to put serious effort into quality. But Mulberry remains one of the higher quality brands for the price point in my opinion. I do think that Gucci's quality has actually improved though, which is a rarity.


----------



## TigerMoth

Tonimichelle said:


> I agree. I’ve used my new NVT Bayswater as a daily work bag since I got it last year. Torrential rain on occasions and it’s been bumped into countless doorframes (I tend to wear it on my shoulder and I’m small!). I keep expecting to see a scuffed corner, but nope, nothing!). Also although I don’t have an old NVT to compare it to (although my work colleague has one with exposed piping on corners) mine weighs approx 1.3KG (roughly the same as the Birkin 35 I had) so I’m not convinced it’s an especially thin leather!


Hi! Interesting that you use the Bays legacy NVT all the time as I am thinking to buy one for work too, do you find it is heavy on the shoulder? Thanks


----------



## Tonimichelle

TigerMoth said:


> Hi! Interesting that you use the Bays legacy NVT all the time as I am thinking to buy one for work too, do you find it is heavy on the shoulder? Thanks


It's not especially light and I have had more comfortable bags for carrying on the shoulder (due to the shape of the handles). But I haven't really found it an issue.
 I walk a three mile round trip to work every day, rain or shine! It's more comfortable with a coat or suit jacket, but I have carried it recently in temperatures of up to around 38c wearing a light vest top and it's been fine. I carry a fair amount of stuff too (although not a laptop) so I do tend to weigh it down more than I perhaps should!
It's also softened quite a bit so fits more comfortably under my arm now due to that. I absolutely love the colour of it glistening in the late afternoon sunshine, it's definitely up there as one of my favourite bags! 
I keep meaning to take a new photo as it's been nearly a year of constant four days a week use and I love how it's ageing, still smells phenomenal too every time I open it!


----------

